# The Right temp for Epoxy application



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a job booked for an Epoxy Floor coating

The job is (2) 500sft restroom floors at a city baseball Field which have no heat

My question is do i need to wait a bit for the temps to rise as the floors are still pretty cold?? (in NJ)

Im thinking waiting till at least May so the temps are least consistently in the 50's-60's including overnight

Your thoughts on this?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't apply until surface temp is in the range required by the product you'll be using.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Should say on the can of epoxy or the TDS. Be just as careful of moisture in the concrete as the temperature above. Moisture meter takes all the guesswork out of it.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

It would be best to get the temps up. You can also run heaters if necessary. Epoxy cure is temperature defendant!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Temps lower than 50 degrees can retard the thermodynamics of the chemical film formation with some epoxies. I've had the conversion process simply cease reaction, never to recover.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Andyman said:


> It would be best to get the temps up. You can also run heaters if necessary. Epoxy cure is temperature defendant!



I just read my comment and the temps aren't defending anything, stupid autocorrect. Dependent.


----------

